# A Tale of a fish



## Wade E (Jul 24, 2011)

Sit down my friends and let me tell you a story of a nights fishing!!!! Bwaaaaaa haaaa haaaa
So the night began meeting up around around 6:30 at St Marys Park in Bridgeport where he fished for Porgies and I threw chunks for Blues or just something bigger which he had already stated probably wouldnt happen there but I really have no interest in Porgies. He caught 4 as it was really dead there except for one small window when everyone's poles went stiff and then it died off as fast as it started. We then left there around 11:30 and went to a beach in Westport where he has been catching Stripers at incoming tide when the water is cooler. Anyway, we just kinda sat there for awhile waiting for the tide to start coming in as it was dead still. I brought 2 poles while Bill brought 1 and was just plug fishing but brilliant me figured Id dble my chances! I set up my sand spike but the beach was totally hard with small rocks and couldnt get that stupid thing into the ground more then like 3" so I built a rock pile around it to help support it. Around 1 we waded into the water just below our pockets and began to throw plugs, 2 of his friends showed up about then. Bill got a hit and caught a 26" Striper but no one else was getting anything and then........................ we heard this big splash!!!!!!!!! It was followed by a strange series of splashes in which we were all like what the hell is that and then we all went OH ****!!!!!!!! We proceeded to spin around and all start throwing plugs in that direction to try and..... you guessed it..... try and catch my pole!!!!!!!!! The big hit must have pulled enough line to apply to much pressure to that stupid sand spike not buried in the beach enough and it fell over knocking the Baitrunner clicker into set mode setting the hook and away she went through the water and gone with the wind. No luck trying to snag it!!!!! Anyway, I guess you can say I caught the big one...... sort of! If you can hear this it is the sound of me crying!!!!!! Got home around 4:30!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

LMAO Good Morning Wade. Now that is a story that would have only happened to you out of all those guys. Great story, sorry about the pole but thanks for sharing. Maybe Doug will take up a collection for you LOL.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 24, 2011)

It was almost a $200 set up!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh Crap. I think we'll set up a special corner just for you and Sarah. We'll call it "operator error corner". Heck I'll even come and visit with refreshments. I'm sure there are plenty of other stories out there that folks are not sharing.

We could start a new thread and call it "The Thread of Shame".


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 24, 2011)

Definitely the story of the one that got away....... with everything!   

That fish has your rig for sale on Craigslist already I bet!


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 24, 2011)

What a fish tale!!

Debbie


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds fishey to me. I'll bet that was a really big fish that stole your pole.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 24, 2011)

Im guessing so because that wasnt a small set up. That was a very big reel with 355 yards of 25 lb test and an 8" Ugly stick. I choose that reel mainly for amount of heavy line that could be spooled knowing Id be on shore with it and never wanted to be out spooled by a fish like a few people have on the forum Im on.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jul 24, 2011)

http://gonecarping.wordpress.com/2010/12/30/daiwa-infinity-launcher-rod-pod-review/

Wade, you need a rod pod, its a little stand that holds your rods for you, no neeed for soft ground, you can even put it on concrete, you can also buy bite alarms to put on it so you can fish downrange and when you get a run the alarm sounds and you can run back up, your rod will still be there because you remembered to set the bait runner, and you just pick up your rod and set the hook. We use them all the time for carp fishing, set up anywhere, set your rods up at any angle, there are clips to hold the butts down in the back and either alarms or V holders for the front for the line to go thru. For more information go to my carp fishing webpage www.oatmealjack.com and click on the fish. All you have to do is to remember to set the baitrunner and you wont loose 300$ worth of rods and reels again. But, if you forget to set your baitrunner and get a big fish it can pull it all in anyway unless you anchor the rod pod. Good luck with the fishing. Oatmeal Jack Fisherman Crackedcork winemaker.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jul 24, 2011)

Wade, this is one of the many kinds of bite alarms that fit on a rod pod. http://www.oatmealjack.com/Pictionary/zenith1.jpg

And this is what they sound like: http://www.oatmealjack.com/Index/zenith.wav


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

Wade,
Being a non fishermen I know you had a rough day. But, how did Dan know you had a small pole? You planning on getting a bigger one?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 24, 2011)

I still have my other 8' pole but usually I have 2 8'ers and thats more pole then both of you combined I bet!!!! hehehehe

Jack, I cant carry anything more to most of these sites. For the most part most of the beaches around here are closed at night to parking or require a annual fee for parking in them at anytime so I usually have to park down the road a ways and carry everything. Its nit that you cant fish there at night they just want to keep most people out and most wont go there due to having to do just that, carry all your stuff far. I really cant afford all the stuff either. I might just have to tie some line from reel to something next time to be sure it wont happen again!!!! Should be ordering a new set up tomorrow.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

Yep I dont fish.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 24, 2011)

Sometimes it pays to let the "big one get away".[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H-6iS2k9oE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H-6iS2k9oE[/ame]


----------



## Wade E (Jul 24, 2011)

Now that is a good one!!!!!!!!!! Is that a Big Mac attack?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL that was good.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 25, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Definitely the story of the one that got away....... with everything!
> 
> That fish has your rig for sale on Craigslist already I bet!



So, you're thinking he may have caught a "Sale Fish"?


----------



## Flem (Jul 25, 2011)

Cheaper to make wine! LOL


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2011)

Mike, maybe you havent seen the other post where Sarah lost all of here wine. At least this pole didnt have many many months of aging on it!


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jul 25, 2011)

Wade, you have start a take an elephont fishing idea at work, they can carry almost all of what a modern shore fisherman needs  CC


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 25, 2011)

Wrong Wade... Wrong Forum... LOL!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 25, 2011)

CrackedCork said:


> Wade, you have start a take an elephont fishing idea at work, they can carry almost all of what a modern shore fisherman needs  CC



LMAO this Wade builds custom stairs. He is not the elephant farmer you're thinking about even though he may be envious of their trunks.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 25, 2011)

Stairway to Heaven.... or Bridge to Nowhere?

Too bad Wade's not here to enjoy this!

LOL

Debbie


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 25, 2011)

Methinks it would more than likely be a "Miracle Staircase" if it has anything to do with Wade.......


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 25, 2011)

He performs Miracles on the side??

WOW

Debbie


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe I need to build one of those motorized coolers for my bait and drinks with a rod rack on it!!!! Hmmmmmm Maybe something like this with bigger tires for the beach.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 25, 2011)

You DO perform miracles!!

Debbie


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jul 26, 2011)

I always wondered how Wade could be so busy! Crackedcork


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 26, 2011)

Evidently so.......

I think his great grandfather may have been responsible for the Miracle Staircase at the Loretto Chapel in Santa fe...... 









docanddeb said:


> He performs Miracles on the side??


----------



## Tom (Jul 26, 2011)

thats enough to get dizzy going up those stairs


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 26, 2011)

Pretty cool story behind the building of the staircase. Thought certain peoples may find it interesting.


----------



## joea132 (Jul 26, 2011)

I guess I'll tell the dive rescue team to keep an eye out for it at work when they're training! Where in Westport do you fish anyways? Sherwood Island State Park? The Saugatuck River? Or is that a fisherman's secret?


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe you should go back, wait and maybe there be a beautiful blonde on the beach? lol


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 26, 2011)

Midwest Vintner said:


> Maybe you should go back, wait and maybe there be a beautiful blonde on the beach? lol



The one that got away...


----------



## Wade E (Jul 26, 2011)

Burial Hill beach On Beachside Side rd. Thyere are a few beaches right there and they are all good fishing due to inlets for the bait to run in and out of.


----------



## joea132 (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah thats a great area to fish. Im surprised they let you in though. They are super strict at that beach.


----------

